# Scuse me ... while I kiss the sky (OK for dial up)



## Ekka (Aug 12, 2006)

Only 20 secs and 1.66mb so dial uppers can avago.

Just bit of a motivator to get ya blood circulating.

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/scuseme.wmv


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 12, 2006)

*Gotta love the last one......*

Thats a 1 stroke penalty for water hazard.......


----------

